# vampires dl vs mudbugs



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

what tire lasts longer out of these two and better in the mud?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

man I think you have a tie on these 2...love the mud bugs pull but vampires never seem to die. Looks like you are really having a problem with all your tire choices...


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

with me the tires im putting on are all great tires. they have there ups and downs too. i just cant decide wat i really want. i love the vamps cuz they have that mean look and they are a pretty deticated mud tire. but i like the mudbugs cuz they got big paddles. also the zillas are great too but idk REALLY CAN DECIDE! if i had it my way i would say ta h*ll with it and put outlaws on it but dont have the money and axles for it to hold up. i think im goin to ask a couple more places. the only prob i see with the vamps are there only 4 ply. im goin to run a 27x10x12 all the way around. 27x12-12 for the backs are too heavy for my motor and setup right now.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

my buddy runs the Bugs and I was overly impressed with their ability in the deep, as well as sand. He out runs my MST's in sugar sand till I get bite then bye bye. but light and all around great tire would be bugs or Gators, same tire...


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

yea. i think im goin to keep to the zillas and mudbugs unless i get my clutches and ported head. there 25 lbs a tire and my mudlite xls i have are 25 front and 27 back and they took my top speed down like a mofo. but they did better then my mudlite ats. would still be running them but the back right got a huge hole from a railroad tie someone threw in the mudhole i was in so they went down the crapper. but ill still keep the vamps in mind


----------



## Ejt6125 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ive been having similar thoughts, the mud bugs and the vamps are both in consideration for my next set. If you ever ride sand, stay away from the vamps. I go out to the dunes with my buddies that have sport quads, just to haul the ice chest and ride around. My vamps were a nightmare over there. But awesome in the mud which is why I still may get another set.


----------

